# East bay



## Chris2889 (Jan 4, 2012)

Where is a good launch in east bay. I tried Dickerson city launch Friday night and it a good thing I had a few friends with me because we had to pick the boat up off of the trailer and put it in the water


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ive seen some decent sized boats launch off the East River ramp off of 87 in Navarre.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Ive seen some decent sized boats launch off the East River ramp off of 87 in Navarre.


I put my 22' CC in there a couple times


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Bal Alex ramp is sand botton flats both directions


----------

